# Sound Doesn't Seem To Work [SOLVED] BUT WHY?!

## ZappingLinux

So I am on a fairly new install that basically just has Chromium and a working desktop environment. Apparently I had not configured sound to work. So I ran lspci | grep -i audio to see what I even have on here and found the following 

```

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

```

So that is nice because I saw something under ALSA in the kernel. Being the snd_hda_intel module. Double checked online to see if this was what I would need and included those and recompiled the kernel. 

So now lspci -nnkv shows me the following.

```

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [8086:a170] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [1462:1158]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at dd120000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at dd100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

So they are in use (I assume). In gnome when I want to have a graphical look at all devices available (assuming it works like that) I see 3 devices show up but I cannot derive that these devices would be the devices in my laptop for sure because I don't know how this all works to be quite honest. So my question is, sound doesn't work yet and I am wondering why. I suppose I should run an emerge @world because of the newer kernel and that some packages like chromium don't have support for the card yet? Am I missing something else? Currently reading https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA to see if it will give me some info.Last edited by ZappingLinux on Tue Oct 09, 2018 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CondeProlog

What do you get with:

```
dmesg | grep -iE "snd|sound"
```

and

```
aplay -L
```

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *CondeProlog wrote:*   

> What do you get with:
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -iE "snd|sound"
> ```
> ...

 

Hey!

the output of dmesg would be 

```

[   10.555928] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[   11.186962] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[   11.603699] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC898: line_outs=2 (0x15/0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[   11.603700] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   11.603702] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   11.603703] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   11.603704] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

[   11.603704] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[   11.603706] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x18

[   11.603707] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[   12.623326] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[   12.623356] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.623378] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   12.623398] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   12.623413] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    dig-out=0x3/0x0

[   12.623428] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    inputs:

[   12.625300] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input13

[   12.625410] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input14

[   29.040092] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x202a0000

[   30.060237] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: No response from codec, disabling MSI: last cmd=0x202a0000

[   31.080238] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x202a0000

```

and the output of aplay -L

```

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC898 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, Generic Digital

    HDMI Audio Output

```

----------

## CondeProlog

 *ZappingLinux wrote:*   

>  *CondeProlog wrote:*   What do you get with:
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -iE "snd|sound"
> ```
> ...

 

I also have a realtek codec and it's clear the driver have some problem creating the devices as you only got Mic and one HDMI.

Searching the web got this thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/700167/no-sound-on-ubuntu-15-10

Try that, maybe it works.

I'm going to further investigate.

Although, aplay lists all the needed devices so it's possible that pulseaudio is the culprit.

Test the "pulse" virtual device

```
speaker-test -l1 -p1 -D pulse
```

if you dont get an error but don't hear something, try with "alsamixer" to check for muted knobs, press F6 to view the real card settings.

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *CondeProlog wrote:*   

>  *ZappingLinux wrote:*    *CondeProlog wrote:*   What do you get with:
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -iE "snd|sound"
> ```
> ...

 

I tried but it doesn't produce any sound. Tried to do it with ALSA mixer but the same problem. No sound. 

```

speaker-test -l1 -p1 -D pulse

speaker-test 1.1.2

Playback device is pulse

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 192 to 2097152

Period size range from 64 to 699051

Requested period time 1 us

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 64

was set buffer_size = 259

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.995256

```

Any other tips or things? I would really like it if sound was a possibility on this laptop.

EDIT:

Big wth, 

Adding 

```

options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1

options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
```

to /etc/modprobe.d/intel.conf solved the problem.... HOW??? WHAT DOES THIS DO???

----------

## CondeProlog

 *ZappingLinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Big wth, 
> ...

 

Read https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.18/sound/hd-audio/notes.html#codec-probing-problem

For the record.

Seems that you're using a MSI GS60 2QE Ghost Pro 4K laptop and you also pointed out a wiki for this hardware in other post.

This info should be there if that it's the case, it could be a lifesaver for another victim of that issue.

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *CondeProlog wrote:*   

>  *ZappingLinux wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Big wth, 
> ...

 

I would love to put it in there. That wiki is severly lacking in information. Do not know who to contact for that. Found another couple of little bits for that. I could write up an entire guide for this laptop almost but who would need it.

----------

## josephg

 *ZappingLinux wrote:*   

> I would love to put it in there. That wiki is severly lacking in information. Do not know who to contact for that. Found another couple of little bits for that.

 

Just create a wiki account, and do it until someone officially tells you to stop. All history is recorded. So I think you needn't worry about making mistakes.

 *ZappingLinux wrote:*   

> I could write up an entire guide for this laptop almost but who would need it.

 

Please do. You never know who would need it, just as no one else would know you needed it.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Category:Laptops

----------

## ZappingLinux

 *josephg wrote:*   

>  *ZappingLinux wrote:*   I would love to put it in there. That wiki is severly lacking in information. Do not know who to contact for that. Found another couple of little bits for that. 
> 
> Just create a wiki account, and do it until someone officially tells you to stop. All history is recorded. So I think you needn't worry about making mistakes.
> 
>  *ZappingLinux wrote:*   I could write up an entire guide for this laptop almost but who would need it. 
> ...

 

In that case I will look into it! Thanks for the advice!

----------

